# White tissue like stuff in urine???



## needafriend

I am a nut and came accross a POAS and took it just cause I'm crazy and wanted to see a nice line. Well, I pee'd in a cup and could see all this tissue like stuff. It came out with my urine and was not TP or discharge. I am googling and I come up with protien in the urine. Anyone else have this happen and what were the results. I have a DR apt Wed so I will wait til then but it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## wannabemumma

its normal hun
may b a slight wee infection.


----------



## needafriend

Bump


----------



## capricorn1

Hiya, 

this is normal - as far as I am aware, it's layers of old epithelial cells from bladder/tract coming off as they are replaced... proteins aren't big enough to see but can be measured in urine with a dipstick test. 

if you have any pain while peeing you may have a small infection and i'd try and see the dr sooner if that's the case. if not i wouldn't worry about it for now but mention it to the dr on wed.

hope this helps :)


----------



## Hunnybear

Protein in urine can't be seen with the naked eye. It could just be thickened discharge or very slight possibility that it may be epithyleal cells although it would need to be a rather big bunch because they are also not likely to be seen with the naked eye. If you are concerned get it checked out but I wouldn't worry too too much because discharges of all sorts are normal around this time.


----------



## needafriend

Can't thank u hunnybear as your page it too wide and the thank tab is cut off as well as part of your message..LOL
Whatever it is in my urine is very visible to the naked eye. I have no burning just frequent trips as I have since the BFP. Does not feel like a UTI....so I guess I will just relax and mention it to my DR on Wed. 
Thanks ladies


----------



## Tonnilou

OOOOO interesting stuffs. Not sure but i know my pee is much cloudier since I got pregnant if that helps.

HUGS!


----------



## aragornlover8

Honestly, it sounds like leukorrhea to me, which is normal thin/occasionally mild smelling discharge in pregnancy. While you say it came out with your urine, I find that it's often really hard to tell what's from your urethra and what's not, as things kind of drip together even when you collect your urine in a cup (sorry if TMI). Hope this helps!


----------

